# help with adapters and new wheels



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

114.3 wheel is going to be your first challenge.


----------



## Maximun07 (May 4, 2016)

Tomko said:


> 114.3 wheel is going to be your first challenge.


Why do you say that? What's a suggested bolt pattern besides 5x105?


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

8.5 inch wheel with a +35 offset will be tight fit with no adapter. Adding an adapter will only make it tighter. Good luck.


----------



## Maximun07 (May 4, 2016)

GMMillwright said:


> 8.5 inch wheel with a +35 offset will be tight fit with no adapter. Adding an adapter will only make it tighter. Good luck.


Thanks for your reply. These are 18x8.


----------

